# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Anyone curious about breeding pixie frogs in captivity? Breeding pixie frog project.

## ExoticHerps

From my experience of caring and breeding pixie frogs I have never had a pair like these ones I have now! In the past 2 months I have been getting many great responses from my SUB-ADULT pixie frogs! I have already got amplexus and I'm going to make a dirary for anyone who is interested.  If any one is curious I will attempt to breed my frogs by just doing it like breeding any other frog NATURALLY WITHOUT HORMONES. At first I did my research about  all of the pixie frogs' habitat and how pixie frogs live in the wild and my goal was to mimic that with only exo terra  plantation soil(lots of it), a homemade rain chamber, 3-4 inches of water(so the female doesnt drown), and only 1 male and 1 female. It doesnt sound like much because it isnt! At first i did my research and found out that pixie frogs have to be about 8 years to breed. I also found out that pixie frogs need a large breeding group and a kids pool to breed in. But my curious self tried felt like trying to do the "impossible" just to try.

STEP 1: at first i start by feeding them only about 10 crickets a week and i cooled it down a few degrees. I will minimize both  these for 2 weeks until it is about 20 degrees celsius and no crickets.

STEP 2: I will put them in a full brick of substrate in a 20 gallon tank so then they could dig down and aestivate  for 7 weeks with no food. And then misted the tank once a week gently.

STEP 3: I then put on a temporary rain chamber for 1 full day to wake them up naturally. Once then i will put them in a 30 gallon tank with a rain chamber or a kids pool if its raining. 

STEP 4: the eggs or the calling... TBD

THIS DIARY WILL BE COMLETELY SAFE FOR MY FROGS AND NONE OF THEM WILL BE HARMED AS I HAVE 2 YEARS OF RESEARCH OF DOING THIS AND I HAVE EVERYTHING PLANNED. 

I WILL BE POSTING A VIDEO DIARY ONCE A WEEK WITH PICS EVERY OTHER DAY AS I HAVE ALREADY BEEN FILMING AND AM JUST ENDING STEP 2 AND HAVE MOST OF THE DIARY ALREADY FILMED.

have fun following this thread for the whole summer!

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## SCF

> From my experience of caring and breeding pixie frogs I have never had a pair like these ones I have now! In the past 2 months I have been getting many great responses from my SUB-ADULT pixie frogs! I have already got amplexus and I'm going to make a dirary for anyone who is interested.  If any one is curious I will attempt to breed my frogs by just doing it like breeding any other frog NATURALLY WITHOUT HORMONES. At first I did my research about  all of the pixie frogs' habitat and how pixie frogs live in the wild and my goal was to mimic that with only exo terra  plantation soil(lots of it), a homemade rain chamber, 3-4 inches of water(so the female doesnt drown), and only 1 male and 1 female. It doesnt sound like much because it isnt! At first i did my research and found out that pixie frogs have to be about 8 years to breed. I also found out that pixie frogs need a large breeding group and a kids pool to breed in. But my curious self tried felt like trying to do the "impossible" just to try.
> 
> STEP 1: at first i start by feeding them only about 10 crickets a week and i cooled it down a few degrees. I will minimize both  these for 2 weeks until it is about 20 degrees celsius and no crickets.
> 
> STEP 2: I will put them in a full brick of substrate in a 20 gallon tank so then they could dig down and aestivate  for 7 weeks with no food. And then misted the tank once a week gently.
> 
> STEP 3: I then put on a temporary rain chamber for 1 full day to wake them up naturally. Once then i will put them in a 30 gallon tank with a rain chamber or a kids pool if its raining. 
> 
> STEP 4: the eggs or the calling... To be discussed
> ...


That sounds really good, I look forward to your updates/videos.

----------


## ExoticHerps

Thanks!

----------


## ExoticHerps

Before post #1 of the diary, here is a sneak peek of whats happening in the present...
BTW If something GOOD happens you wont until the end of the diary.  :Wink:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

I will be following this thread as it comes together.

Good luck!

----------


## Lija

looking forward too  :Smile:

----------


## ExoticHerps

QUICK UPDATE: 
pixies have been in amplexus for 2 hours now.
does anyone know how long the usually time is for pixie frog amplexus?

no pics yet though... I dont want to disturb them

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> QUICK UPDATE: 
> pixies have been in amplexus for 2 hours now.
> does anyone know how long the usually time is for pixie frog amplexus?
> 
> no pics yet though... I dont want to disturb them


However long is needed for the female to produce eggs, lay, and for the male to fertilize them. It will most likely vary like most frog species.

----------


## ExoticHerps

I heard that it takes only a few hours if the female is gravid. But my female is probably still produing eggs so it could take longer.

BTW THEY STOPPED AND WENT AT IT AGAIN. AND NOW ITS BEEN 4 HOURS.

----------


## ExoticHerps

> I heard that it takes only a few hours if the female is gravid. But my female is probably still produing eggs so it could take longer.
> 
> BTW THEY STOPPED AND WENT AT IT AGAIN. AND NOW ITS BEEN 4 HOURS.

----------


## ExoticHerps

Nope ive never had a hamster before. But i did breed a few rats once to feed to my pets but thats it. Nice question though.

----------


## ExoticHerps

Um ok?

----------


## SCF

I deleted my post, as it did not pertain to the subject of your thread. My apologies.  :Smile:

----------


## ExoticHerps

Thanks its ok  :Smile:

----------


## SCF

ExoticHerps, I originally had A LOT of questions for you, but let's start with this one question. What happened to Goodbye? I thought you learned everything you could from us and did not need us anymore...

Remember this thread? http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...-good-bye.html

What about this thread? http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...exus-pics.html

OR this one? http://www.frogforum.net/african-bul...duce-eggs.html

Now to explain how I and another member (I wont name unless doesn't not mind being named) figured this out.



Both the same pictures, on different user accounts. These are screen shotted from my computer, and cannot be removed now. They both look awfully similar right? 

What about this link?
http://ontario.kijiji.ca/c-pets-othe...AdIdZ498437803

Seems to me you are selling a "breeding pair" in June, but obviously you still have them, and obviously they are not breeding, they are just in amplexus.  

What about flat out lying and another member asking you about it. That's not right.  




> Originally Posted by *Justin Bailey*_Have any pics?
> 
> _
> 
> Actually it wasnt really me but my uncle used to breed them a long time ago so i dont really have any pics. But i am doing a video diary on the african bullfrog section right now about breeding them and if you want to learn or help out it would be great!




Care to explain any of this?

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## SCF

Don't get me wrong here, I understand everyone deserves second chances, and I'm not out to get you, BUT when you come back on a new user account and start flat out lying to all of us, that's when it becomes another story. Why not just admit you left with not too many fans on here, come back and apologize on the same account? Instead you chose this way.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Lija

lol SCF what happened to all the fun?

 to Exoticherps i do have a few questions too. I'm all about projects and doing them if nobody is harmed, especially not frogs.

i have issues with you trying to breed subadults in a first place, how old are they? when someone do a project they start with a reasoning of all steps involved, thus my second question, why  do you try to do the way you do? why just 2 frogs? how are you planning on cooling them off step by step, etc, it may be useful for people. step 3 is very interesting, how exactly will the process happen of waking them up naturally? and why?  as i said earlier i'm looking forward to follow this thread and how will it go, assuming frogs will NOT be harmed in a process and the only way to ensure this is to understand the reasoning  of a project.

----------


## SCF

> lol SCF what happened to all the fun?
> 
>  to Exoticherps i do have a few questions too. I'm all about projects and doing them if nobody is harmed, especially not frogs.
> 
> i have issues with you trying to breed subadults in a first place, how old are they? when someone do a project they start with a reasoning of all steps involved, thus my second question, why  do you try to do the way you do? why just 2 frogs? how are you planning on cooling them off step by step, etc, it may be useful for people. step 3 is very interesting, how exactly will the process happen of waking them up naturally? and why?  as i said earlier i'm looking forward to follow this thread and how will it go, assuming frogs will NOT be harmed in a process and the only way to ensure this is to understand the reasoning  of a project.


In my opinion it would be a disservice to the frog community here to condone false and inaccurate breeding procedures. It's all a fallacy, and if he were turning a new leaf, he wouldn't start out with all the lies. What good can come from a web of lies? How many people will take this thread seriously and blindly try to breed based upon this inaccurate information? To reputable keepers, I personally would strive to provide the most accurate information based upon my knowledge, without letting people muddy up information.

Edit: and people here know you are a very knowledgeable keeper Lija, I don't want my statement confused or implied against you.

----------


## Fat Frogs

[QUOTE=SCF;185148]To reputable keepers, I personally would strive to provide the most accurate information based upon my knowledge, without letting people muddy up information.

Spot on.  Inaccurate information does no good at all for the well being of species in, and needing in the hobby.  Definitely no good for new hobbyists wanting to learn proper practices either....

----------


## Lija

lol you guys are no fun lol but you're right! and SCF i don't mind to be named lol

 by the way the babies are here apparently and are for sale Baby african bullfrog - Oakville / Halton Region Pets For Sale - Kijiji Oakville / Halton Region Canada.
 same poster, but pictures are AB's from long ago, when he was asking to sex them.

 care to explain?

 P.S. why do i think we won't get a goodbye this time  :Frown:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Alright everyone has valid points here.

Now I have to come in though and point out that if you did indeed create a second account and still have one active here it is a violation of forum policy and either they will have to be merged or one deleted. So you need to figure this out so it can be taken care of. This is a warning.

Best Regards
Jerrod

----------


## SCF

I'm taking it we are not getting any more updates?

----------


## COREY

Exotic Herps has been asking me Alot of questions on how to breed Red eyes as well.  I have a question for you as well.  Why are you trying to breed so many different types of frogs at once? Are you trying to become a business?  What are your intentions.  IF I were you.... "I would focus on ONE SPECIES AT A TIME".  Some people will mix information up on the 2 different species (assuming thats all your trying to breed right now) and it could be devistating for the frog.  Dedicate your Time on breeding ONE SPECIES at a time.   Also SHAME on you for trying to breed subadults.  WAIT FOR THE CORRECT AGE.  Very possible if you breed earlier your going to get eggs that are unfertile or deformed. If you want breeders buy a breeding pair. Thats all I have to say on the matter.

----------


## Lija

Corey,  it is pretty simple,  young, immature and irresponsible guy wants to make big $ and he couldn't care less about the frogs themselves.  we tried to reason, didn't happen.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## COREY

There is no BIG money in breeding these species.  This thread kinda upset me.  Im all about teaching people to breed their own frogs for the health and survival of them and even save the owner money to prevent buying more of what they love.  I can see making a business of out it, but hes just going about it the wrong way.  By no means I am an expert but the best place to start is to learn proper husbandry of the frogs.  THEN move onto breeding... That being said.  Get them as EGGS...raise the tadpoles and raise all the way from froglet ...juvenile....subadult...to adult.  ONCE YOU HAVE MASTERED ALL THOSE STAGES with minimal losses I think you would be a good candidate to breed and sell and become reputable.  All honesty i wish him the best of luck, because I never wish bad on anyone.  However I hope he takes my suggestions seriously. No need for 2 names.  If you have a bad rep to start..LEARN FROM IT...take in the suggestions.   Then once people see you actually take the suggestions in...OWN UP TO THEM and make changes...people will realize you actually do care for the health and well being of the frogs.  Learn from your mistakes, overcome them. No ones perfect at first.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

